# Delta Hoof Boots



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Never heard of them, just looked em up and they resemble cavelos, which seem to be well liked for casual riders.


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

okay thanks!! I was planning to use them for turnout and maybe some light riding, we'll see...


----------



## Kingzy (Mar 27, 2011)

I own a full set of these and they are superb! I live on a gravel road and my boy happily trots and canters in them. Very easy and quick to apply also. Better better than old macs. They don't rub either when correctly fitted =) Did you end up getting a pair?


----------

